# Can't search. Tivocommunity.com pages load very slowly



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

When trying to use the forum search, I am getting the following error:
The search term you specified (a) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.
If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.

I am entering MORE than 2 words.

Any idea what's going on here?

Also, webpage loading is very slow. The pages load 60-80%. THe entire page is visible but no links will work until fully loaded. The pages sit there at 60-80% for a very long time before completely loading.

A sampling of non-tivocommunity webpages load perfectly fine, so it's not my internet connection.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

"Minimum word length" means the number of letters in your word and not the number of words in your query.

"a" in your search term triggered the error.


----------

